# Daten wiederherstellen



## mdoemli (14. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist ein rießen Fehler unterlaufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe zwei Spalten x und y, die Werte der Spalten wollte ich tauschen. Das Problem dies waren double Werte und ich habe mir ein Hilfsspalte angelegt als int. Jetzt sind die ganzen Nachkommastellen verloren gegange.
Meine Frage ist kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen bzw. die Daten wieder herstellen?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2005)

STRG + Z!

Drück dich bitte deutlicher aus! Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du eigentlich willst ???:L


----------



## mdoemli (14. Jul 2005)

Oh sorry,
in meiner MySql Datenbank.
Habe ich in einer Tabelle zwei Spalten dort wollte ich die Werte der Spalte x in die Spalte y kopieren und umgekehrt.
So jetzt habe ich mir eine zusätzliche Spalte eingefügt zum zwischen speichern.
Das Problem ist die Spalte x und y waren double und die neue Spalte habe ich vor lauter blöd als integer deklariert.
Nun fehen mir die ganzen Nachkommastellen.
Meine Frage ist ob man das wieder ruckgängig machen kann.

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## KISS (14. Jul 2005)

tja, solltest du noh nicht commited haben, mache ein rollback
solltest du commited haben, spiele ein backup ein.
solltest du kein backup haben, schreibe 1000 mal (handschriftlich) "ich will in zukunft backups machen"

im ernst: waren die kommastellen wichtig oder geht es dir nur um den typen der spalte?


----------



## mdoemli (14. Jul 2005)

Die Nachkommastellen waren sehr wichtig! Waren GPS Koordinaten.
Hab aber wieder neue gesammelt, das es jetzt nicht mehr so schlimm ist.
Aber BACKUP, wie kann ich das machen?

 :roll:


----------



## KISS (14. Jul 2005)

im allereinfachsten fall, db runterfaren, datenfiles und config wegsichern, db starten. ansonnsten keine ahnung was mysql da bitet, unter oracle fahre ich regelmaessig nen komplettdump


----------



## mdoemli (14. Jul 2005)

Das heißt ich muss nur daten und *.cfg Files speichern. OK
Muss man dazu unbedingt die Datenbank runterfahren?
Vielen Dank das werd ich jetzt öfter machen.


----------



## krey (14. Jul 2005)

Und dann soll nochmal einer über Ausfallsicherheit sprechen 
Naja ich würde dir raten mal die Anleitung von MySQL zu lesen, oder direkt eine bessere Datenbank nutzen. Meist wirst du was Backups betrifft mit dumps Erfolge erzielen können. Am besten istn Script welches dir das Backup anlegt und die Konfigurationsdateien nur dann Backupt wenn sie seit dem letzten Backup geändert wurden. Wenn du auf dem MySQL Server Linux hast gibt es dafür nen cron und Shellscripte. Am sichersten fährst du aber mit PostgreSQL oder noch besser ORACLE.


----------



## mdoemli (14. Jul 2005)

Mh Ok,

Danke!


----------



## krey (14. Jul 2005)

mdoemli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heißt ich muss nur daten und *.cfg Files speichern. OK
> Muss man dazu unbedingt die Datenbank runterfahren?
> Vielen Dank das werd ich jetzt öfter machen.


:shock: 
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei MySQL ist aber ich denke nicht das die Daten die in der Datenbank gespeichert sind in den *.cfg Dateien gespeichert sind. Hört sich eher so an als wären das die Konfigurationen. Dafür musste um die nur zu kopieren die Datenbank doch nich runterfahren :bahnhof: ??.. Aber wenn du die Daten sichern willst halte dich an "dump" ..  Haste bestimmt mehr Erfolg mit! Außerdem gibts noch Google, kannst ja nach sowas suchen wie "mysql backup" oder so.


----------

